# label creator



## Duster (Jan 6, 2014)

At one time I had tons of photos and logos along with photo editing software. I lost all of that in a house fire this past summer. I have about 21 gallons ready that I would like to botel in the next few weeks and really hate the idea of starting over from nothing on label creating not to mention the task of learning new software.
I know it's gonna have to happen sometime but I just do not feel up to the task now.
At one point I had found a free wine label website similar to the beer labelizer but do you think I can find it now that I want to use it!
This site allowed you to choose from a dozen or so templates, then add your own text and/or photos, then choose a color. The best thing was you could save them as a pdf and print them off on your own.
Just wondering if any of you remember seeing this site and can point me in the right direction?
Thanks in advance
Duster


----------



## Duster (Jan 6, 2014)

found it
http://www.thelabelry.com/
thanks


----------



## bobg (Jan 7, 2014)

I am using this one as well, 

*Noontime Labels*
315 NW 7th Avenue

Delray Beach FL, 33444

www.noontimelabels.com

www.noontimelabels.com/blog

www.facebook.com/noontimelabels

www.twitter.com/noontimelabels


----------

